
Spotify in advanced talks to buy SoundCloud - rpalmaotero
http://www.businessinsider.com/spotify-in-advanced-talks-to-buy-soundcloud-2016-9
======
iamdave
Oh I'm so conflicted...I want (someone) to save SoundCloud, but Spotify kind
of has a horrible record with user feedback, nuking popular and unobtrusive
features, abandoning UX and in general making the platform (kind of) a chore
to use (at times). I recently switched to Google Play music, and while I miss
the level of integration Spotify has with other services, I feel like my
dollar is going farther with GP.

